# **** RBO on July 28 ****



## passthru24 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hope everyone will come on out and enjoy good friends and good times. Get that last bit of practice in before the Classic. This should be a really great coarse. See everyone Sunday !!!


RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
678-378-0816
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

2013 Dates: Jan. 27, Mar. 3, Mar. 24, Apr. 20 & 21 Big 40, May 19, Jun. 23, July 28, Aug. 18 Hunting Shoot
Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max.
Known 45 - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm ready


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 24, 2013)

Lookin forward to a great shoot with good folks! Come on out and sling some arrows and kill some foam with us!


----------



## noviceshooter (Jul 24, 2013)

Im ready to get a good warm up for cullman.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 24, 2013)

Y'all have fun, I'm working Fri-Sun, midnight twelves this weekend.  The good news is, I should be moving to a regular, Mon-Fri, day shift schedule in the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 24, 2013)

Dyrewulf said:


> Y'all have fun, I'm working Fri-Sun, midnight twelves this weekend.  The good news is, I should be moving to a regular, Mon-Fri, day shift schedule in the next 4-6 weeks.




Sounds like a good move for deer season!


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 25, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Sounds like a good move for deer season!



Not for the deer,,, poor little fellows,, LoL


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 25, 2013)

Well everything should be about ready, so come on out and shoot some foam. Weather should be good and good also. Look forward to see y'all then !!!


----------



## solocam678 (Jul 25, 2013)

Should be there...may be flyin solo.


----------



## KillZone (Jul 25, 2013)

Go get ya some more money Chris !!!!!!


----------



## melinda hawk (Jul 25, 2013)

*here we come*

the Hawks are coming and i got a bag of vidalia onions im a going to saute on the grill.  mmmmm does that sound good.


----------



## solocam678 (Jul 25, 2013)

KillZone said:


> Go get ya some more money Chris !!!!!!



Lol...yea right. Dont think anyone has to worry bout me. I hadnt been shootin good atal.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 26, 2013)

2 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noviceshooter (Jul 26, 2013)

are we there yet?


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 26, 2013)

Getting closer, ready to see all my foam killing friends.


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 27, 2013)

noviceshooter said:


> are we there yet?



One more and we are there !!!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 27, 2013)

See yall around 10 in the am! Lookin forward to it.


----------

